# What Binding to Pair w/ Ride Highlife UL



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

I forgot to mention that I am looking for something aimed towards riding trails rather than a setup for the park... if that makes a difference.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

You bought a Highlife to ride rails on? You're kidding right?


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Bamfboardman said:


> You bought a Highlife to ride rails on? You're kidding right?


Trails, not rails. I don't ride in the park. I wanted something good all-purpose that would carve well, be responsive/quick in and out of turns and handle speeds well without going a full-on directional-style board. Did I not make a good purchase?


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Jcb890 said:


> Trails, not rails. I don't ride in the park. I wanted something good all-purpose that would carve well and handle speeds well without going a full-on directional-style board. Did I not make a good purchase?


Haha my bad. Thought you said Rails. A lot of people on the forum like Now bindings but I have no experience with them. I personally like Burton Cartels but you may want something stiffer. Your board will do just fine for what you want.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Bamfboardman said:


> Haha my bad. Thought you said Rails. A lot of people on the forum like Now bindings but I have no experience with them. I personally like Burton Cartels but you may want something stiffer. Your board will do just fine for what you want.


Haha I was gonna say! You had me worried there. I did a bunch of research before purchasing my board. Now time for the binding research.

The bindings currently catching my eye are:

Flux DS
Salomon Defender / Hologram


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Flux bindings are more park oriented. I don't know anything about the Salomon Bindings so hopefully someone who has experience with them will chime in.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Bamfboardman said:


> Flux bindings are more park oriented. I don't know anything about the Salomon Bindings so hopefully someone who has experience with them will chime in.


I had no idea, thank you. I am open to any suggestions really.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

How about the Capo? I think any medium stiff binding would work.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Look at FLUX's DM's (Carbon Composite), or their SF's!!!!!

Both are responsive bindings built for freeriding, and comfy as!!!!!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I'll throw this out there but if you have the dough, definitely buy new. I have a pair of Ride SPI bindings I'd sell for a case of beer that are size XL, super stiff, 4 degree canting. I don't use them anymore, let me know if your interested.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> I'll throw this out there but if you have the dough, definitely buy new. I have a pair of Ride SPI bindings I'd sell for a case of beer that are size XL, super stiff, 4 degree canting. I don't use them anymore, let me know if your interested.


I had those on my 167 Berzerker when I got it a few years ago and they worked great, i changed over to Capo's last spring. The SPI's are were great binding especially for the price.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I'll pretty much give em away. Beer money and shipping.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Look at FLUX's DM's (Carbon Composite), or their SF's!!!!!
> 
> Both are responsive bindings built for freeriding, and comfy as!!!!!


The bindings I keep finding myself drawn to are:

Flux SF, DM and DS
Rome Targa

I am looking for something that is also sturdy and will last me a while. Are the Flux bindings as strong and rugged as the Targa? The Targa looks a little more rugged from an overview, but I have had no experience with either.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Now I've added a 3rd manufacturer to my list of "*possibles*":

Flux SF, DM and DS
Rome Targa
Union Factory

Like I said, I am looking for something that is rugged and will last me a while. Looking for a very responsive binding that carves well and has nice pop. I am assuming I should be looking for a stiff binding overall, but I want it to be comfortable as well.

So, what's my best bet? Price is pretty close between them all, they're all in the $260-$290 range unless I can find a model from last year, which seems tough to do. I think the Flux DM is the most expensive with a price tag over $300.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Flux Bindings are solid!!!!!

The DM's are dearer due to them bein a carbon composite!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Just keep in mind that the DS is a very different binding compared to the SF & DM!!!!!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Jcb890 said:


> The bindings I keep finding myself drawn to are:
> 
> Flux SF, DM and DS
> Rome Targa
> ...



Simon Birch on these forums has lots of experience with Rome bindings - he has the Targas and maaaaybe the 390s? Don't quote me on the 390s. Shoot him a message and I'm sure he'd give you some info. I think he's in VT til Thursday so it might be a day or so til you get a response. But fwiw I know he LOVES his Romes and I'm sure would recommend them. Rome makes excellent bindings - well worth the price. I was looking at the Rome Madisons for my setup until I found a fantastic deal on Burton Escapades - $125 off 2014s (MSRP close to $300). That sealed the deal for me. I've been using Burton bindings since day one - only thing from Burton that I've really stuck with. Comfy, responsive, sturdy.


----------



## deepers (Dec 7, 2011)

Jcb890 said:


> Now I've added a 3rd manufacturer to my list of "*possibles*":
> 
> Flux SF, DM and DS
> Rome Targa
> ...


I'm in the exact same boat as you in almost every way, age size, riding style etc. I also have almost the same final list that I asked recommendations for in another thread. 

I think I had the Rome 390 instead of the Targa (no reason though, maybe price difference) and I also had the Nitro Phantoms and Ride Capos...got the most love for the Flux SF...just waiting to try and see some of these bindings in person before pulling the trigger, but am leaning toward the Flux SF. Will wait till after Xmas to see if I can score a few $$$ off since it's only a week away.

Hoping to hit the slopes this weekend though, first trip of the year!!!!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

deepers said:


> I'm in the exact same boat as you in almost every way, age size, riding style etc. I also have almost the same final list that I asked recommendations for in another thread.
> 
> I think I had the Rome 390 instead of the Targa (no reason though, maybe price difference) and I also had the Nitro Phantoms and Ride Capos...got the most love for the Flux SF...just waiting to try and see some of these bindings in person before pulling the trigger, but am leaning toward the Flux SF. Will wait till after Xmas to see if I can score a few $$$ off since it's only a week away.
> 
> Hoping to hit the slopes this weekend though, first trip of the year!!!!


Nice!

I like the look/idea of the Rome Targas and Union Factory bindings the best due to having some metal in their build. I never thought to look at the Rome 390's, but they're super cheap on EVO right now ($120-$150), so maybe they're worth looking into versus $290 for the Targas.

I don't like the all-plastic idea of the Flux bindings. But, they're on the list because they're highly rated, supposedly comfortable, responsive and supposed to be pretty rugged.


I was hoping someone on here could comment about the difference in how rugged these are against each other. I don't want to go out and have these bindings break on me... *EVER*. I realize sometimes straps break. Heck, I had a strap break on my old Drake Matrix bindings, but Drake sent me out new ones right away and I never had any other problems. I don't abuse my stuff and I take care of it all, but I'm a large man, so my stuff takes a beating, of this I am sure.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Burton Diodes. 

I really want to try the Flux binders such as the SF and DM but looking at the foot bed, there doesn't seem to be have much padding there. Do they ride harsher than bindings with more EVA padding?


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Burton Diodes.
> 
> I really want to try the Flux binders such as the SF and DM but looking at the foot bed, there doesn't seem to be have much padding there. Do they ride harsher than bindings with more EVA padding?


This is also another reason I like the Rome Targa bindings and Union Factory bindings over the Flux ones.

It seems like all of the Flux models (at least the ones I have seen) have unanimously poor padding. If you read the reviews on TheGoodRide, they all say that the binding would be great/perfect if it had more/better padding underfoot.

As for the Burton Diodes, I did not mention them because they are out of the price range I am willing to spend. They are $370-$400. Also in this category are Union Forged Carbon, Flux DM and Rome Katana. The Flow NX-GT is in this category as well, but there's some last-year models available for $225 or $250... but I don't like the strap system, it seems less sturdy and less "locked in".


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

I would just go Union Factories


----------

